# صحة الكتاب المقدس (التوراة والأنجيل ) فى ال&#1



## ميرنا (16 أكتوبر 2005)

*صحة الكتاب المقدس (التوراة والأنجيل ) فى ال&#1*

والآيات القرآنيه التالية تشهد بصحة الكتاب المقدس وتؤيده وتصدقه.

1- "وَآمِنُوا بِمَا أَنْزَلْتُ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَكُمْ" البقرة 41
2- "وَإِذْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَبَ وَالْفُرْقَانَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ" البقرة 53
3- "إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّبِئِينَ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ" البقرة 62
4- "الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ تِلَاوَتِهِ أُولَئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ" البقرة 121
5- "نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَبَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ" آل عمران 3، 4
6- إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلَئِكَةُ يَمَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ المقربين" آل عمران 45
7- "إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَعِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَمَةِ" آل عمران 55
8- "يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَيُسَرِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ وَأُولَئِكَ مِنَ الصَّلِحِينَ" آل عمران 114
9- "يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَبِ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَبِ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَئِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا بعيدا" النساء 136
10- "إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالرَّبَّنِيُّونَ وَالْأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِنْ كِتَبِ اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاءَ فَلَا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلَا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَفِرُونَ" المائدة 44
11- "وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَرِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ" المائدة 46
12- "وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الْإِنْجِيلِ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَسِقُونَ" المائدة 47
13- "وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَبَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَبِ وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ" المائدة 48
14- "قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَبِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ" المائدة 68
15- "إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّبِئُونَ وَالنَّصَرَى مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ" المائدة 69
16- "وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَرَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ" المائدة 82
17- "وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَبَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ" المائدة 110
18- "إِنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ يُقَتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ" التوبة 111
19- "لَا تَبْدِيلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ" يونس 64
20- "فَإِنْ كُنْتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَاسْئَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَءُونَ الْكِتَبَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ"يونس 94
21- "وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِلَّا رِجَالًا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ" النحل 43. فهل يأمر الله هنا بالرجوع الى كتاب محرف؟
22- "ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ" مريم 34
23- "وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا من قَبْلَكَ إِلَّا رِجَالًا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ" الأنبياء 7
24- "وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَبَ"العنكبوت27
25- "وَلَا تُجَدِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَبِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ" العنكبوت 46
26- "وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَبَ فَلَا تَكُنْ فِي مِرْيَةٍ مِنْ لِقَائِهِ وَجَعَلْنَهُ هُدًى لِبَنِي إِسْرء ِيلَ" السجدة 23
27- "وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا بَنِي إِسرْء ِيلَ الْكِتَبَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ وَرَزَقْنَهُمْ مِنَ الطَّيِّبَتِ وَفَضَّلْنَهُمْ عَلَى الْعَلَمِينَ" الجاثية 16
28- "ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الْإِنْجِيلِ" الفتح 29
فليتوارى الذين يقولوت بتحريف الأناجيل لانهم  ليس عندهم أصل لكتابهم كما أن دينهم ليس أمتداد للأديان السمائية وإلههم ليس هو إله اليهودية والمسيحي


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2005)

شواهد يقف لها العقل لصحة الكتاب المقدس حتى في القرأن و المسملين لسه يدعون بان الكتاب المقدس محرف...

المهم الموضوع ينقل الى منتدى المسيحي العام...


----------



## استفانوس (17 أكتوبر 2005)

مشكورة على هذا التعب والرب يبارك سهرك ويكلله بالعافيه
واود من الضيوف والاعضاء القراءة بجدية


----------



## ميرنا (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: صحة الكتاب المقدس (التوراة والأنجيل ) فى ا&#1604*

الموضوع مش حوارى ليك عقل ميز بيه ​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: صحة الكتاب المقدس (التوراة والأنجيل ) فى ا&#1604*

شكراا ميرنا للموضوع الرائع

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: صحة الكتاب المقدس (التوراة والأنجيل ) فى ا&#1604*

ميرررسى على الموضوع يا ميرنا 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

